# A-Project



## RNKot

After a less than a yesr running my 55g Tank
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-55g-tinctorius-vivarium-pics-very-heavy.html
got scales infection so i decided to move Tinctorius to a new tank.
Also the decision was made to create a frog rack.










2 levels of vivs, the upper three are all 19.6" (50cm) cubes.
The lover vivs are not even done.

Here is the rack itself. Iwant to describe it in another topic, when all vivs for the rack will be rady 











So here i'll show the fisrt viv of thee "brothers" - *A-Project*​
This tank will hold my current D. Tinctorius Cobald, moved from old viv.
Here is the dimentions in cm & some organisation. Nothing special.





































I'm using EpiWeb for sidewalls.
Simple silicone will do the job.




























Eggcarte with first attempts to make root system.










Root system done from styrofoam, covered with acrylic sealant & painted with acrylic paint.
I bought myself Dremel to cut the styrofoam in shape.




























Background wall is rather simple. Same old good styrofoam with acrylic sealant & painted with acrylic paint. Also some sand added to acrylic sealant.



















Vines made of rope, silicone & cocofiber.




























Here is installed vines.





































Substrat added. A kind of ABG mix self made covered with magnolia leaves.




























And yes, there are handmade mushrooms  
It's polymer clay painted with acrylic paint. Sculturing them to the form & painting i really a meditative process 



















And here goes planting. Also nothing special - brooms, peperomia, Dendrobium Loddigesii & Ficus Pumila. I'm really short in plants list.


----------



## parkanz2

Lookin good! Are the vivs homemade? I'm always impressed when I see those. Nice lookin tree root as well!

Cheers


----------



## Pumilo

Nice! I love your vine work!


----------



## kennp

This is a work of Art

Very very nice...

Kenny


----------



## Mitch

Very nice, I love the vines!


----------



## BethInAK

wow this really came together nicely!! The vines really brought it all together!! And your mushrooms are quite lovely!! 

I'm never going to grow any in my gecko tanks...wonder if I should make some.


----------



## RNKot

Thanks guys & remember 4 more to go 

Mushrooms are from polymer clay.
Here are some not painted yet.





































And the paints for you to know the brand.


----------



## kwnbee

Did you seal them after painting. They look awesome!


----------



## Mworks

Hi

stunning viv! Love the whole look of it - very natural. 

Regards
Graham


----------



## RNKot

After painting, mushrooms were covered with varnish. Specially for polymer clay. Some are covered with gloss varnish, some without gloss. I see no real difference.


----------



## RNKot

4cm = 1.57in


----------



## vjf000

What are the fake hollow logs made from? They are great looking.


----------



## curlykid

I think an R. Reticulatus would do great in that viv! very nice btw.


----------



## RNKot

vjf000 said:


> What are the fake hollow logs made from? They are great looking.


Simple styrofoam. Named styrodur - the one wich is thick. I can't find the word for english equivalent, but it's rather common here on DB.

styrodur -




curlykid said:


> I think an R. Reticulatus would do great in that viv! very nice btw.


I was rather concerned if they will suit such cubic space, but they'r using all floor provided and lianas. Especially the male - seems he likes to be on top.


----------



## curlykid

that's cool, i thought tinctorius just sat in the leaf litter! guess not.


----------



## RNKot

curlykid said:


> that's cool, i thought tinctorius just sat in the leaf litter! guess not.


Mostly they do, mine do not climb that much as D. Leucomelas as an example, but anything that is above 4in is occupied. I mean lianas above the substrate level. I see them to be active in the evening with evening lightings. They prefer soft lighting.


----------



## RNKot

Pilot video with uncuted background sound.
Zoo-Med Repti Fogger is working.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

very nice.
subcribed here and to your YouTube.
I love that viv style and I think I'm gonna attempt to make my own.


----------



## Nievesgirl

RNKot said:


> After painting, mushrooms were covered with varnish. Specially for polymer clay. Some are covered with gloss varnish, some without gloss. I see no real difference.


Hi RNkot, I was looking into making some stuff with polymer clay. I googled is polymer clay waterproof. Basically got an answer saying that over time the clay will turn white after absorbing water. 

Is the Varnish Water proof ? What brand is it ?


----------



## RNKot

*Nievesgirl*, mine varnish is local produced, so you'll never find it in your stores. Package says that it is waterbased. Brand will tell you nothing, sorry 

I will keep updating shots of the viv & if it will turn white after absorbing water i'll inform 

Frankly speaking i'm continuously translating material names from english, searching equivalents localy, than trying to translate back in to english  With such a mess, good portion of sense is lost


----------



## kychris

Beautiful! It's amazing how all of that came together so nicely from simple materials. I'm sure it's going to look even better grown in. Great job!


----------



## Nievesgirl

RNKot said:


> *Nievesgirl*, mine varnish is local produced, so you'll never find it in your stores. Package says that it is waterbased. Brand will tell you nothing, sorry
> 
> I will keep updating shots of the viv & if it will turn white after absorbing water i'll inform
> 
> Frankly speaking i'm continuously translating material names from english, searching equivalents localy, than trying to translate back in to english  With such a mess, good portion of sense is lost


Sorry I see that your not from here. Thanks for the reply I will keep coming back to your tread for updates. I did google varnish for polymer clay so I will see what other info I find about it.


----------



## curlykid

you actually make a lot of sense, considering you're using google translate. English isn't a hard language at all to learn, although we have a lot of weird rules and words in our language.


----------



## xm41907

Very nice. Did you make the tank yourself? If so, did you follow a guide? How much did it cost to build? I'm looking to build one from scratch and trying to estimate price and a good style to use. I really like the door/vent you have.


----------



## Lbacha

That's going to be a great rack setup when you finish it can't wait to see pics

Len


----------



## frogface

I am about to make my first vertical tank front. I want a vent up top and down low. Please explain how you made the mesh vent in the front of your tank, below the doors.

Thank you


----------



## RNKot

Lbacha said:


> That's going to be a great rack setup when you finish it can't wait to see pics
> 
> Len


One more is nearly finished. Think it will be for Thumbnails or for O. Pumilio. Will keep you posted in next threads 



xm41907 said:


> Very nice. Did you make the tank yourself? If so, did you follow a guide? How much did it cost to build? I'm looking to build one from scratch and trying to estimate price and a good style to use. I really like the door/vent you have.


I've ordered all my tanks from local aquarium builders. I'm from Ukraine so the price won't say you anything. It costed me 70usd per each tank, it's about 20-30% expensive than average by country, but i like that i can dictate what doors i need, what mesh etc.
Door is sliding on simple "E" profile.



frogface said:


> I am about to make my first vertical tank front. I want a vent up top and down low. Please explain how you made the mesh vent in the front of your tank, below the doors.
> 
> Thank you


The mesh is simply siliconed by strips of glass.
Idea taken from this threat, from upper ventilation
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...tructing-euopean-type-vivarium-step-step.html
i just added more strips of glass.

Scheme























































One more from behind


----------



## DBfrogger

Hey there,

the 4th and 5th pictures look like a thin black tape being used to hold the mesh in place. What is it exactly?

Thanks


----------



## RNKot

DBfrogger said:


> Hey there,
> 
> the 4th and 5th pictures look like a thin black tape being used to hold the mesh in place. What is it exactly?
> 
> Thanks


Greetings! It's just a simple self-adhesive tape named ORACAL like ORACAL USA. I can't state it's that same brand, but we name whole line of self adhesive tapes - "oracal".

In my option it does not hold anything just covers the glass where i want to hide silicone.

Mesh is hold by strips of glass & the tape just covers:


----------



## RNKot




----------



## RNKot




----------



## RNKot




----------



## isacco

Hi RNKot, realy nice work , love it.
Do you have any pump in the false bottom or just spray the epiweb?

By the way, we are neighbours, I'm from RO


----------



## RNKot

Thank you. I've got waterfall in my first viv
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-55g-tinctorius-vivarium-pics-very-heavy.html
But now rejected it. 125L tank are too small for water features as for me.
What about Romania, do you have a lot of people fond of PDF in the county?


Just a small update. I still can't find a way to make good shots with my Canon G12


----------



## hydrophyte

That is looking great RNKnot!


----------



## isacco

RNKot said:


> Thank you. I've got waterfall in my first viv
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-55g-tinctorius-vivarium-pics-very-heavy.html
> But now rejected it. 125L tank are too small for water features as for me.
> What about Romania, do you have a lot of people fond of PDF in the county?


Realy nice, love it. Where do you buy the seed shels?
I don't know about Romania, as you can see I live in Spain and here we have a lot of "frickys" into PDF and other weird stuff.
keep un the updates


----------



## BlueRidge

Where can you find the epiweb?


----------



## kitcolebay

Tanks look good! Pictures look great! Very nice setup!

-Chris


----------



## RNKot

JaredJ said:


> Where can you find the epiweb?


I bought mine from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper in America it's called "ecoweb"


----------



## Neodoxa

Love the vines... and mushrooms... and styrofoam work with the tree and background... Heck, I love everything about this setup! Looks great. Well done.


----------



## Neodoxa

RNKot said:


>


Can you go into some detail on how you made the hollow tube-like hides? They look great.


----------



## RNKot

Neodoxa said:


> Can you go into some detail on how you made the hollow tube-like hides? They look great.


These are natural "Savu seed pod" Landscaping & Decor Price List


----------



## Neodoxa

RNKot said:


> These are natural "Savu seed pod" Landscaping & Decor Price List


Ah... Thanks! 

After a quick search, I'm not finding them for sale anywhere in the U.S. Does anyone know where I can get them and if they are available here?


----------



## tnwalkers

Neodoxa said:


> Ah... Thanks!
> 
> After a quick search, I'm not finding them for sale anywhere in the U.S. Does anyone know where I can get them and if they are available here?


try black jungle under accent pieces


----------



## RNKot

Once again he is buzzing all over the viv. Walking with a girl on his back all around. She is ready already. She wants to her lovely cocohut with film canister, but he is buzzing. 










Second female is up on cocohut & showing the right way. But he is walking around & buzzing. What a ninny male I have!


----------



## isacco

Are you sure he´s not gay . 
Just kiding.


----------

